# PRIVATE MESSAGES STUCK IN OUTBOX!!!!!!!!



## Darth TT (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi i cant send private messages can a mod please help???????? :?


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

I think they stay in the Outbox until they are read by the recipient


----------



## Darth TT (Mar 18, 2008)

OH ok doesnt work like outlook and stuff lol!


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

whitty said:


> I think they stay in the Outbox until they are read by the recipient


That's correct. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
John.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Mine currently says 2 new messages, but nothing new in inbox.

:?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Hark said:


> Mine currently says 2 new messages, but nothing new in inbox. :?


Must be secret messages :lol:

Is your inbox full or something?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Mine currently says 2 new messages, but nothing new in inbox. :?
> ...


Yer just worked it out 

You then have to release the messages on hold.


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

Ive had a message in my outbox for over 2 weeks? Does anyone know if davidg is away ?


----------

